# 1st fatty help



## bossdogg (Feb 1, 2010)

I am thinking on doing a fatty this coming sunday for the super bowl.  I just helped get done making 600+lbs of sausage in various flavors this weekend and I got some for myself.  I have italian and hot sausage all in loose.  I was thinking on making an italian one with onion slivers and bell pepper slivers in.  use provolone cheese and a layer of spaghetti sauce.  I normally marinate my peppers in a greek salad dressing that is pretty kick butt for veggies and even meat to marinade in.  but I am not sure if it will clash with the sausage.  also should I sweat the veggies in a pan first to kinda precook em?  or would nukein em hurt anything?  I am aiming at basically making a italian sausage sub with peppers and onions with sauce on.  probably gonna use provolone cheese.  thoughts or improvements?


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 1, 2010)

I have used the microwave to sweat onions and peppers before with no problems.  As far as greek dressing on the veggies, personally I'd go with an italian dressing instead.


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 1, 2010)

Sounds good.  I haven't nuked mine yet, but don't see why it wouldn't work.  

A thought on the spaghetti sauce...you might consider using tomato paste and adding your own "sauce" ingredients like oregano and the like.  The sauce is pretty watery when it mixes with the sausage grease and gets really thin; so does pizza sauce for that matter if you ever make a pizza fatty.  Another alternative is to put the sauce in a pan and simmer it until it reduces (evaporates) to a thick-thick sauce and use it from that point.

600 lbs of sausage!  I'd have loved to see a picture of that.


----------



## bossdogg (Feb 1, 2010)

not only 600+ lbs of sausage they used picnic shoulders for the meat instead of actually getting a hog.  so could you imagine 600+lbs of picnic shoulders sitting there?  I know that it tasted great.  just enough fat in those shoulders to make it tasty.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 1, 2010)

The good thing about a fatty is that you can't really screw them up. What ever you normally like will probably taste good in your fatty. I usually throw my veggies in the fry pan for a little while before they go on. I have not tried the microwave but I would think that would work fine to.


----------



## new vision (Feb 1, 2010)

Just completed my first fattie.  Suggest that you read the sticky at the top of the page excellent qview of rolling a fattie and bacon wrap.


----------



## athabaskar (Feb 1, 2010)

With 600# of sausage sitting around you will probably want to wait a while to try this.

If you want to make a Greek style fatty, try making one with ground lamb. I made one stuffed with feta, Greek olives, peppers, and grape leaves. Here's the recipe for a rub I used, except I worked it into the meat instead of just rubbing the outside.

1 1/2 teaspoons dried oregano
1 teaspoon dried mint
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1/2 teaspoon dried basil
1/2 teaspoon dried marjoram
1/2 teaspoon dried minced onion
1/4 teaspoon dried minced garlic

Enjoy!


----------



## fire it up (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey bossdogg, is that a store bought greek dressing or homemade?
Have a few homemade recipes I've tried but they never are quite as good as one restaurant I used to go to in N.C and one brand in the stores that is OK but not quite as good.
If you do have a recipe and would be willing to share I'd love to try it out.

Fillings for the fattie sounds good but I do agree with the dressing, if marinating I and adding to those ingredients I would do Italian dressing.


----------



## bossdogg (Feb 1, 2010)

I helped do 600+lbs of sausage.  in reality I only have 15lbs in the freezer.  

this is the greek style dressing I am gonna use http://www.gazeboroom.com/ this stuff is really good.  for awhile you could only get it in harrisburg.  so it was somewhat local.


----------



## fire it up (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks bossdogg, checked their site for availability in Jersey and they claim to carry it at ALL Acme stores and at an IGA store in my town.
I'll be picking up a bottle to try out


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 1, 2010)

Are you feeding a large bar or something with 600lbs of sausage of all kinds for sure. I really don't see a problem with your greek sauce as long as the one you are using isn't a cream based sauce. Bubt you should be fine.


----------



## bossdogg (Feb 1, 2010)

no about 12 or so family's get together and split the costs and gitrdun so to speak.  I shoulda took pics.  it was a lot of meat.


----------



## bossdogg (Feb 2, 2010)

ok one last question.  I will be going on a trip this weekend riding quads.  I have a small pork butt about 5lbs that I want to do with this fatty.  heres the deal I would like to have the fatty allready and rolled up in saran wrap before I leave on thursday night.  Will it hurt the fatty to be assembled this far ahead?  I plan on getting both the butt on the smoker by ten on sunday to be done for supper time for the super bowl.  the fatty would be going on around 3 thoughts?  not a good practice just make it after getting the butt in?


----------



## macbillybob (Feb 2, 2010)

I just made a paltry 6 lbs of Italian. I feel so inadequate.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I was thinking about the same kind of fattie for the weekend. I carmelize onions all the time to go with my slow braised pork butts. I think that would work for the fattie. The provolone is a definite also. Mushrooms too.

In Texas you can't cook anything without a Jalapeno.


----------

